# Preflowering



## BigBruce420 (Aug 24, 2006)

Alright, so my plant is officially a girl, I got the teeny tiny pistils growing, so I'm real excited.  She's been growing outside with nothing but backyard soil (no pot), sun, and water.  Anything I need to do to ensure that she buds well?  Also, how long does preflowering last before it starts to grow buds?  I live in Southern California, and the light cycle outside is 13 hours light, 11 dark.  And I definately have an indica dominant plant.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 24, 2006)

preflower lasts up to 2 weeks; quicker on an indica.   give her sum organic nutrients


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 1, 2006)

hos old is she?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 1, 2006)

She's 2 months, I think she's just out of preflowering, buds are starting to develope at the budsites, and at the top of the plant, im really excited.  prolly a month until she's completely matured...i think...right?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 1, 2006)

here's a pic i took of her today, she's lookin pretty damn good


----------



## astra007 (Sep 1, 2006)

yup, ya got a nice healthy winner...........so far   hehehe   good luck


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 1, 2006)

anything in particular i should be watching out for in the last month of an outdoor grow? i know animals and insects are a factor...the soil is pretty nutritious i think, anything else?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

*pouchers*


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 2, 2006)

i'm guess u mean poachers, and im sure my one plant in my backyard is safe from that, haha.  is an outdoor plant in southern california susceptible to mold or anything like that?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

yup, i write french too.  i would not be to sure of that.  friend has a rottie, who is not nice to strangers in his yard.  and a 5' beautiful mature mj outdoor blueberry hybrid.  came out 1 morning to find his rottie chopin on a t-bone steak bone and no plant.  every now and then he gets a whiff of blueberries in the breeze comin from his neighbours place.

gently open the top or thick bud clusters and look fer mold.  without high humidity and lots of rain, you should be alright.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 2, 2006)

damn that's pretty(edited for potty mouth)up, we got tall walls around our backyard, it would take some work for someone to get at that plant, but ill keep an eye out anyway just to be sure.  thanks alot for the advice man!


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of the buds on my plant, it's a little blurry to make out, but there is one on either side of the stem.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 4, 2006)

lol....a 'little blurry' eh bruce....wait...lemmie get good and drunk...then it'll come into focus!!


----------



## astra007 (Sep 5, 2006)

hell, im stoned and can see them fine - mind ya - it is raining eh?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 5, 2006)

hah sorry i took it on a camera phone, so it doesn't focus too well.  im just trying to give u guys an idea of what she looks like at this point.


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 5, 2006)

i would like to see a poacher get in my back yard with three pit bulls that don't just take food from any body they would rather have them to chew on if they r trying to get to the babies.... but considering i am growing inside my inside pit won't even let the room mate in there if we r not home so maybe invest in a good dog to protect them and remembe the less ppl that know about it the better u r... oh yeah looks good man happy harvest


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 5, 2006)

heres some of my buds and plants, I have six. I grow outdoors also


PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 5, 2006)

aint she sweet!


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 5, 2006)

Did someone give that Mickey some pink bits and a package?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 5, 2006)

wow your grow looks amazing hippie, my grow is just one little plant barely a foot tall.  i'm excited about her though, its gonna be great smoking homegrown for once!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 5, 2006)

heh, if someone got into my backyard, when I had one, they would either be shot or tazed... we don't mess around in TX, LoL.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok here is a definate newbie grower question...when is it ok to start sampling the herb? Or do I absolutely have to wait until she's mature?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 5, 2006)

indica - 4.5 weeks in flower take a sample - look for a mature bud.  sativa - 2 weeks longer.  dry in microwave on minimum


----------



## airamathea (Sep 5, 2006)

Great Garden O`Hippie I have a couple girls that look a lot like yours...Beautful! 
Cant wait `til harvesting time    When will you be sampling yours?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 5, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> indica - 4.5 weeks in flower take a sample - look for a mature bud. sativa - 2 weeks longer. dry in microwave on minimum


 
Are you sure its ok to dry it in the microwave? And how can you tell a mature bud from a non-mature one?


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 5, 2006)

new pics from my digi cam


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 5, 2006)

decent view of the developing buds


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi guys.  These are of my 4 ladies growing on my roof terrace as of last week.  One has since been chopped.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2006)

Spanishfly said:
			
		

> Hi guys. These are of my 4 ladies growing on my roof terrace as of last week. One has since been chopped.


*Whats up Spanishfly. Man those are some nice looking ladies you have. What strain? You should toss some more pictures up in the bud section when ya get the chance. We love pictures over here.  *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

Man Its  so sweet to raise and take care of something you like so much!  And YES! I gave Mickey The bat and balls! LOL HEY I WAS STONED!!! and beside Minnies been waitin for decades to get layed. LOL  If she  knew i f***ed with the pic! DONT TELL HER OK!?PEACE


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 6, 2006)

Those are white widow.  Seeds taken from last year´s WW.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

I already have some cured buds! been sampleing herb foe 2 months now, and man is it sweet!PEACE


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

Unless you're desperate, maybe for a fix, but cured weed is sooooooo sweet! Man I hate to see mary jane mistreated.Hell, she's one of my lovers.My longest lover, since 1970,yep, i'm hooked.  But I cant resist her!PEACE


----------



## astra007 (Sep 6, 2006)

big bruce 420, watch fer the buds hairs darkening or the trichs clouding - sure sign of maturing bud.  and yes you can use the microwave for samples  post whatever you want - forgot where i is at.  im not a mod here - yeesh


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 6, 2006)

hah sorry about the pictures then, i figured since i started the thread it would be ok to show the plant i'm refering too.


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 6, 2006)

He means well, just be yourself that what im gonna do,( with curtiousy), but cant teach an old dog new tricks ya know PEACE


----------



## astra007 (Sep 6, 2006)

not you brucey, your thread, yer pics.  i just meant with every1 jumpin in, that we were getting off topic.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 6, 2006)

WONDERBAR - says it all eh? bud.
   hey you bring them back right now, ya hear me hippy.  every1 will think im nuts - talkin to meself........  hey im am nuts, arent i?  yup you is.  see, i was right.  lol


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey I've seen plants that have trichomes on their leaves (at least i think those are trichomes...it looks like keif, so im guessing thats what it is).  i'm just curious at what point does that usually come around? how common is it? and can u scrape the leaves and smoke that kief?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 6, 2006)

you can dry the leaf and smoke it = shake  or make hash out of all the leaf and small bud waste.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard you can use the leaf for cooking, how does that work? what can you make?


----------



## astra007 (Sep 7, 2006)

check out the marijuana cuisine at the bottom of main page.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 7, 2006)

I actually posted a thread on the cuisine section asking what one could make with leaves but nobody has replied.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 7, 2006)

MARIJUANA TEA - i crush up dried leaves and mix with loose green tea.  - very relaxing   hehehe  other then that;  dont know bud.


----------

